# Ariens tractor grass catcher parts needed



## rminnehan (Apr 2, 2014)

I have an Ariens Sierra 1640H lawn tractor. I need the tube that is about 4 feet long and 7 inches or so in diameter. I also need the boot that goes into the bin. Ariens wants to much money for them. Does anyone have these or maybe a way to get around them? I have tried to find a source for plastic pipe or tubing that would suffice for at least the middle piece.


----------

